# pinching pain...what is this? implant.? ovul.?



## angelsmama (Jan 5, 2003)

I have this pinching pain where I imagine my uterus or fallopian tubes are...any idea what this is?

My period is due in about a week.

For about the last 2 weeks I've had very sore nipples & been very, very sleepy/tired...BUT dh had a vasectomy 2+ years ago so pregnancy seems really unlikely...but I don't know what this is.

Dd is 25 months old & I've had 3 or 4 periods since her birth (past few months). They have been unusually painful & VERY heavy (think right after giving birth....) Don't know if that matters or not...just trying to give as much info. as possible.

Thank you!!!


----------



## Yummymummy74 (Jun 7, 2004)

I hope you get info soon! just wanted to commiserate! I am having the same issues and before this period started on Sunday I had nasty pains all day friday and Saturday where I figure my ovaries are?? maybe fallopian tubes?? not where the uterus is tho, it is confusing...and my bleeding is so heavy I cannot to much but just stay in bed and sleep because I feel so woozy but my baby is only 10 mos.


----------



## Yummymummy74 (Jun 7, 2004)

Oops!


----------

